# Street Eats, Street Food



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello! Moving to Dubai very soon. One of my favorite things while living in China, was the street carts or street food vendors. I've been doing a little research, and so far I can't wait to try Bu Qtair Cafeteria, 365 restaurant, RAVI restaurant. Anything top these? Want to add to the list?

Cheers,
David


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Al Mallah in Satwa is good (strictly not street food as such, but in the same "rustic" category as those you listed).

Smiling BKK in Al Wasl is about as close as you'll get for Thai/Asian food I think.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Karachi Darbar is another one along the lines of RAVI.. not exactly street-vendors more like restaurants, but your no-frills/cheap/not exactly healthy/great tasting food lol. You could also check out bombay chaupati out in Karama (the area opposite Bur Juman) for Indian snack/street-food, the establishment is a clean and nice restaurant that also serves your standard street-food fare.....


----------



## amanin (Oct 9, 2012)

Definitely try Bheemas if you can. Its a little hard to find, but the Keema Parata is incredible. Hole in the wallish, so dont lose hope on first impression. The most accurate directions are available on Zomato's website.

Also, Ravi in Satwa has great curries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

You wanna go for Antar Cafeteria on Wasl Road and Ijaza Cafeteria on Jumeirah Beach Road.....try the Shawarma, and a juice of your choice


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the tips! We land Thursday night! Getting pumped!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

for thai/asian street food try Ban Khun Mae in the Mall of the Emirates food court on the 1st floor. simply amazing! certified by thai friends & the chef is thai too


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds good. Can anyone else recommend any other cheap authentic thai places apart from Thai Terrace & Lemongrass?

I prefer places where thai's eat not westerners where they "change" the food to suit western pallets.

Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

china sea left and 200m at the clock tower when you cross to Deira in the most authentic (and v cheap) Chinese restaurant in DXB so say my Chinese friends. I tend to agree.

Ravis is ok but overrated IMO. Al Mallah down the road is good.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've tried pretty much every Thai restaurant in Dubai and my vote goes to Ban Khun Mae in the Mall of the Emirates. I've been ordering takeaways from the food stall for the last five years (and just finished tonight's takeway!). It is superb Thai food, better than most of the other places and it's also very reasonably priced. It's the only Thai place I'm aware of that does not charge you extra for the rice, so 100 AED will buy you enough takeaway for two full dinners. It's long been a 'secret' but Timeout finally recognised the place in its Hidden Secrets of Dubai issue the other week.

If you try this place, you'll see several large menu binders with photos of the dishes on offer and they do include Thai dishes I haven't seen elsewhere in Dubai. But there's also another smaller folder with 'specials of the day' on it and that menu is decidedly much more authenic. It even has catfish curry. I was impressed. 

Why this place is tucked away in a corner of the Mall of the Emirates, next to the KFC, I don't know. 



stamboy said:


> Sounds good. Can anyone else recommend any other cheap authentic thai places apart from Thai Terrace & Lemongrass?
> 
> I prefer places where thai's eat not westerners where they "change" the food to suit western pallets.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Many thanks TallyHo - I look forward to sampling some of it ;-)

Best regards


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Kitchen of Thai in JLT is pretty good too, plus they serve young coconut with the straw sticking out of the thing.


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

Good to see this thread still going. I was heading to Surf at Wadi in Al Ain the other day and stopped off te highway at what looked to a gas station, but was more of a food only exit/pull off rest area. Anyway, they had the best chicken wraps I've had in awhile! Also stopped at Golden Sahar Restaurant in Al Ain. So good! Fried spicy chicken and fish!


----------



## Asdfgh (May 24, 2013)

davidstephen said:


> Hello! Moving to Dubai very soon. One of my favorite things while living in China, was the street carts or street food vendors. I've been doing a little research, and so far I can't wait to try Bu Qtair Cafeteria, 365 restaurant, RAVI restaurant. Anything top these? Want to add to the list?
> 
> Cheers,
> David


Try "Delhi" restaurant in Deira. It's in the Naïf area.

Suggest don't take your car. Best to take a taxi. If you do take your car, there is a parking lot nearby where a 10 year old will park the car for you! And yes they can be seen parking Nissan patrol and the like.. Don't be too scared to leave your car keys there.

Must try 

- Nihari (meat cooked overnight to give a different flavor)
- Gola kebab
- Bihari kebab

There is an air conditioned as well as a cheaper non air conditioned section


----------



## davidstephen (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool. Thanks!


----------

